# ماذا تعرف عن Iso 9001,14001



## Eng.Foam (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ملخص بسيط وتوضيحي لشرح ما هو ISO


http://www.alshamsi.net/friends/b7ooth/buss_agric/iso.html


----------



## عبود20 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (10 مارس 2008)

بارك الله بيك على المعلومه المفيده


----------



## Eng.Foam (11 مارس 2008)

في حال اردتم اي معلومات عن الايزو 14001 انا جاهز انشالله بحكم طبيعة خبرتي lead auditor


----------



## maxxx000 (14 مارس 2008)

i'm a chemical engineer but worked as quality assurance engineer
if u have any deatils about ISO systems send to me


----------



## Eng.Foam (16 مارس 2008)

Any kind of information you need will be available insha2allah, but plz specified it.


----------



## عبدالله المهدي (6 مايو 2008)

تعقيباً علي ماورد في أنظمة الادارة البيئية نوجز مايلي INTERNATIONAL STANDARD BS EN ISO 14001 : 2004​
This document (EN ISO 14001:2004) has been prepared by Technical Committee ISO/TC 207 .Environmental management" in collaboration with CMC
This European Standard shall be given the status of a national standard, either by publication of an identical text or by endorsement, at the latest by May 2005, and conflicting national standards .shall be withdrawn at the latest by May 2005
This document supersedes EN ISO 14001:1996. According to the CEN/CENELEC Internal Regulations, the national standards organizations of the following countries are bound to implement this European Standard: Austria, Belgium,
Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary,Iceland, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta,Netherlands, Norway, Poland ,Portugal, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland and United Kingdom​
ISO (the International Organization for Standardization) is a worldwide federation of national standards bodies ISO member bodies). The work of preparing International Standards is normall carried out through ISO technical committees. Each member body interested in a subject for which a technical committee has been established has the right to be represented on that committee. International organizations, governmental and non-governmental, in liaison with ISO, also take part in the work. ISO collaborates closely with the International
Electrotechnical Commission (IEC) on all matters of electrotechnical standardization.International Standards are drafted in accordance with the rules given in the ISO/IEC Directives, Part 2.The main task of technical committees is to prepare International Standards. Draft International Standards adopted by the technical committees are circulated to the member bodies for voting. Publication as an International Standard requires approval by at least 75 % of the member bodies casting a vote. Attention is drawn to the possibility that some of the elements of this document may be the subject of patent rights. ISO shall not be held responsible for identifying any or all such patent rights. ISO 14001 was prepared by Technical Committee ISO/TC 207,​​_Environmental management_, Subcommittee SC 1, _Environmental management systems_​
و للحديث بقية ... شمال أفريقيا​​​​​​​_
_


----------



## موود كيميائي (6 مايو 2008)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 مايو 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم على المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيك


----------

